# Gypsy had her triplets!!! New cleaned up Pics



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Gypsy had her triplets about an hour ago... 2 does and one buckling. All painted!! Good job Gypsy. That makes us 4 bucklings and 2 does so far this year. 

First born. A doe. Small but doing great.










Next born is a buckling. The tan and white. He had some troubles standing so we didnt get great pics. He is the biggest boy, had to help him with his first meal.










Last born, a doeling










Better cleaned up pics will be posted tomorrow.  Very happy with this group. Oh for anyone curious dad was a full nubian thats were the floppy ears come from lol


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Gypsy had her triplets!!! Pics*

Congratulations! :stars: That first little girl sure is sweet!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Gypsy had her triplets!!! Pics*

They are so cute! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gypsy had her triplets!!! Pics*

boys are MUCH slower at figuring out the meal thing - which is odd beings that they live for food right 

but honestly all my boys have been so dumb about it whiel the girls figure it out real quick


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Gypsy had her triplets!!! Pics*

Congrats on the new arrivals


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Gypsy had her triplets!!! Pics*

Aw Nubi ears!! Congrats!! Soo sweet


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Gypsy had her triplets!!! Pics*

:stars: Congrats and you got some color there! :thumb:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone... heres them this morning all cleaned up and dry. The buckling did find his legs and is doing better. The tiny little black doeling, shes the most aggressive eater lol. She eats first!!



















This girl is so tiny, but a pig, and super friendly. She already gets in my lap and snuggles. Shes trying to be a keeper I know she is...


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Gotta give some credit to daddy, nubian buck, Billy since he probably had something to do with the color. This is also the dad to Oakleys babys, and most of my other kids this year. Not Lyrics though.

Hes really hard to get decent pics of lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my - I LOVE them - they are so stinking cute - but I really REALLY like that light colored doeling!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, mom and dad did perfect, they are very pretty and handsome. I can't say enough about the colors-*absolutely stunning*!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

they are soo cute!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

They are so fuzzy - just gorgeous!!


----------

